# More Bloubank pics



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Look how weary these pig(s) are.Not one of our animals in Africa can smell like a warthog.Before they drink they circle the blind to make sure that there are no predators nearby.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

More awesome photos!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Philip 
Waar is die blou bank is dit daar naby julle of naby Pietersburg mooi fotos
Groete


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bloubank*



OutaAfrica said:


> Hi Philip
> Waar is die blou bank is dit daar naby julle of naby Pietersburg mooi fotos
> Groete


 Hendrik nie eers 10 minute van ons af nie,n fantastiese boogjag plaas.Sien jou binnekort


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Philip,

Thank you for this nice pig pictures. My relationship to pigs and boars is very special, because this I like to see any pictures from them:tongue:
Is the eland a mature bull ? I had in the past no opportunity to see some.

Frank


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hendrik!

Dit is absoluut nie regverdig dat jy vir die manne daar bo gaan kuier en nog jag ook nie! Ek moet dan elke bleddie dag die 9 to 5 ding doen. Agge nee dammit!!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Hendrik!
> 
> Dit is absoluut nie regverdig dat jy vir die manne daar bo gaan kuier en nog jag ook nie! Ek moet dan elke bleddie dag die 9 to 5 ding doen. Agge nee dammit!!!!


Engee. Ons is die naweek weer in die veld. Spring Vrydag oggend weg daar by jou dan is jy al Vrydag aand saam ons in die kamp, en:wink: dis einde van die maand. Ek kan jou belowe jy sal nie spyt wees nie.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Engee*



Bushkey said:


> Engee. Ons is die naweek weer in die veld. Spring Vrydag oggend weg daar by jou dan is jy al Vrydag aand saam ons in die kamp, en:wink: dis einde van die maand. Ek kan jou belowe jy sal nie spyt wees nie.



Engee,
Ons wag vir jou.Jy sal nie spyt wees nie,beslis nie oor die geriewe en die jag nie,miskien oor n nare babbalas.
Groete
Philip


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Engee,
> Ons wag vir jou.Jy sal nie spyt wees nie,beslis nie oor die geriewe en die jag nie,miskien oor n nare babbalas.
> Groete
> Philip


Ek wonder of hy sal slaai eet Phillip?


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Slaai*



Bushkey said:


> Ek wonder of hy sal slaai eet Phillip?


Nie sonder slaaisous nie.Sien uit na die naweek.Hopelik het ek en jy meer geluk met die varke.Leon hulle gaan al Vrydagoggend,Jean het uitgechicken.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Nie sonder slaaisous nie.Sien uit na die naweek.Hopelik het ek en jy meer geluk met die varke.Leon hulle gaan al Vrydagoggend,Jean het uitgechicken.


Dis jammer oor Jean, maar nou sal ons dalk meer slaap kry. Dis ook maar "wishful thinking" ne. Ek is baie bly Leon en Riennie gaan saam. Nou moet Engee nog net saam werk.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Hendrik!
> 
> Dit is absoluut nie regverdig dat jy vir die manne daar bo gaan kuier en nog jag ook nie! Ek moet dan elke bleddie dag die 9 to 5 ding doen. Agge nee dammit!!!!


Engee dis moerse nice ouens daai. Ons moet dalk plan maak om volgende jaar op te gaan .Het vir Adri Gese as die bosveld in jou are is is natal nie so kwaai nie, Oraait vir 'n see vakansie. Maar my hart staan terug bosveld toe.Het dit paar naweke net weer besef dis my wereld en mense daai!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis 'n FENOMINALE idee!! Ek sweer ek sou Vrydag oggend 04:00 al in die pad gespring het! Maar kerels, dis hierdie naweek Suikerriet Fees hier by ons en ek het my gat 'n ruk terug al vas gepraat deur aan te bied om te help by bier-tent / restaurant!! (www.inniriet.co.za)

Ek's kou sommer my donderse polse af!! Ek vreet al wat 'n slaai en sous is sonder om te ***** ek sweer! Bang is die boerseun nie, dom ja, maar darem nie bang nie.

Soos Hendrik se, ek en hy gaan kyk hoe lyk dinge vorentoe want kom kuier sal ek beslis. Baie dankie vir die uitnodiging, dit is absoluut great van julle manne!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Soos Hendrik se, ek en hy gaan kyk hoe lyk dinge vorentoe want kom kuier sal ek beslis. Baie dankie vir die uitnodiging, dit is absoluut great van julle manne!


Ja-wel ek sal nou maar weer die steaks gaan bere.:sad: Volgende keer dan.


----------

